# Jet JML 1014I



## monty.smith (May 2, 2012)

Ok so I purchased this lathe in a package deal with my cabinet saw and dust collector.

I know nothing about the lathe but I want to start. It comes with a face plate but no chuck. The Jet web page doesn’t offer up any info either. I will be taking a class with the woodcraft store here. 

The question is what I need. I've read up to page 5 in this topic and it just makes me want to get started that much sooner. The "Chuck", from what I’m gathering is an intricate and much needed piece that I don't presently have. So where would an enthusiastic individual start without throwing a whole bunch of money down the toilet. 

Thanks Monty


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Monty I would start at Woodcraft. They sell a Nova G3 which is a great chuck for the lathe you have. You will need the 1" X 8 tpi insert to fit your lathe. They will be able to help you get it right. Also I would buy a book and DVD by Keith Rowley named "Woodturning, A Foundation Course." It is a great book and DVD to start woodturning. You can start adding DVD's and take more classes as you gain experience. As far as tools go I would ask your instructor at the class what tools you will need to get started. The tools you buy will depend what you want to turn. Tools to turn pens which is what I would start with are different from tools than for turning bowls. Take advantage of the turners and experience you have there at woodcraft. Also in Utah where I saw you are from is Craft Supply USA. They give classes and have a hugh store there. I would also look and see if you have a chapter of the American Association of Woodturners near you. There is a chapter in North Ogden, Cedar, and Provo. I also think there is one in Salt Lake, City. You can go here and check it out. American Association of Woodturners - Official Website

Just some idea's for you to think about. I hope this helps and ask if you have more questions.


----------



## monty.smith (May 2, 2012)

Bernie

You are the man. Thank you and I will be looking into Craft Supply USA and purchasing the media you talked about. 

If I could impose again, If you had the opportunity to design and set up a lathe station for this type of lathe, see where this is going. Any help would again be greatly appreciated.

Monty


----------



## monty.smith (May 2, 2012)

Retirement: That’s when you return from work one day and say, “Hi, Honey, I’m home – forever.” 

One day, soon, one day


----------



## Hsobel (Jan 25, 2012)

I would also look at a Onway chuck. Made in Canada and available direct or from Lee Valley.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Monty here you go. I am attaching pictures of how my lathe is set up. I do have a bed extension on mine but you could do the same thing. I built a bench that is 32" high and 6' long and the top is 36" wide. I bolted the lathe to it. I built a schute under it to direct the chips to the floor. It works well for me. Should give you a idea of what you can do. Check out this post http://www.routerforums.com/woodturning-lathes/15377-advice-bench-lathe.html and look at post #8 by BobN. That is the same lathe as yours. Also in the same post look at #12 Harry Sins bench. Here is another one. Homemade wood lathe bench

Just google like "Bench for Woodturning Lathe". You will find all kinds of ideas. Hope this helps.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Really, the best thing you can do if you don't know a woodturner who can stand beside you when you start to practice, is to take a course. I set up my lathe with the parts I needed to make it work, and took a course before I did anything. I do "between centres" turning, haven't tried bowls yet, but the course was invaluable in getting me started.


----------



## monty.smith (May 2, 2012)

Harold, Bernie, Roger

Thank you for the valuable advice. 1st up will be the classes, before any other.

When I bought the collection it was purchased for the saw, to get the lathe and dust collector was just a bonus. I've never, until now, even thought about all the advantages of turning. 

This forum is an eye opening god send. You the participants make it so. 

Thank you for your assistance with this, it will be put to good use and hopefully I'll be able to post some pics of projects soon.

now to find a deep wallet for the tools

Monty


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Monty that dust collector will be a great asset at the lathe for sanding. As you get more and more into turning when it comes to sanding you will find a good respirator and a dust collector will save your lungs when sanding. Also a face shield while turning is a good thing to own. I hate to tell you Monty my tablesaw is used as a bench now to hold my tools, etc. Have used it once since I got my lathe.:lol:


----------



## monty.smith (May 2, 2012)

Bernie

I've seen your posted works and can understand why it's a bench top I've just purchased a house and am planning some projects(mantel, book shelves, coat hangers and such) I won't be able to park it as of yet but maybe someday when I'm able to turn some
Works half as good as yours 

Monty


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Monty you will get there. All it takes is practice. Once you get it setup and turning don't forget to post.


----------

